# Feticismo di un genio.



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.tarantinoitalia.altervista.org/Quentin Tarantino TRADEMARKS.htm


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ah un uomo che apprezzerebbe la mia collezione di foto dei miei piedi!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah un uomo che apprezzerebbe la mia collezione di foto dei miei piedi!:carneval:


Spediscila alla sua mail :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spediscila alla sua mail :carneval:


Scordatelo!

Comunque non le trovo tutte... devono essere nel vecchio laptop


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ok i piedi nudi, pero' le scarpe che sceglie non mi piacciono troppo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Uma Thurman ha piedi orribili.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uma Thurman ha piedi orribili.


 concordo... pessimi davvero, come quasi tutte le donne molto alte.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

adoro gli anellini ai piedi; ne porto uno d'estate e lo trovo bellssimo


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

e chi se ne frega:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.tarantinoitalia.altervista.org/Quentin Tarantino TRADEMARKS.htm




devo dire che non mi sono fatta mancare anche il feticista...

storia tristissima.....:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> devo dire che non mi sono fatta mancare anche il feticista...
> 
> storia tristissima.....:carneval:


 ed hai fatto bene...:up: poi tanto alla fine quasi tutte le storie diventano tristissime :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed hai fatto bene...:up: poi tanto alla fine quasi tutte le storie diventano tristissime :carneval:



  forse è vero

ma non era divertente...lui vedeva davvero solo i piedi....:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> forse è vero
> 
> ma non era divertente...lui vedeva davvero solo i piedi....:unhappy:


beh così è patologico, hai ragione.... c'è poco da divertirsi


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh così è patologico, hai ragione.... c'è poco da divertirsi



si era patologico....a dire il vero aveva anche altre manie...
ma solo quelle....

meglio non entrare nei particolari :mexican:


----------

